# Italians & Leather jackets



## sim (25 Mar 2005)

Has anyone else been flagged over by "Italians" at traffic lights selling "leather jackets"? They claim to have just finished selling stock to BT and have been left with demo stock and want to sell before heading back to Roma etc. If not be aware they claim they are all Gucci  but in reality some form of PVC and by god do they stink of chemicals.(the jackets that is)!!
Arrividerci
PS if anyone is XL and is looking to buy a three quarter length jacket(black) shiney chrome buttons,hardly ever worn(actually never) please note I have donated one to Oxfam.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Mar 2005)

:lol  This really should be in _The Craic_ even if it is a true story. Priceless!


----------



## sueellen (25 Mar 2005)

*Re: How much?*

And the important question is how much did you pay for it? :rolleyes


----------



## Ocras (25 Mar 2005)

*Re: How much?*

Be aware that many "Italians" that you meet in dubious situations, exit stage left, when you attempt to speak a few words in Italian with them................

They have neighbours who speak a latin based language, and can play the part.


----------



## Leatherarse (25 Mar 2005)

*Re: How much?*

Gerry Ryan and Joe Duffy covered this scam extensively a couple of years ago..............same story.....same modus operandi. I make a point of not buying things at the door or off street vendors, you have no come back whatsoever.:no


----------



## sim (25 Mar 2005)

*Re: How much?*

Too embarrassed to say (oh alright approx75Euro) but worse, it happened to a friend before so should have been aware. He actually wears his!Regarding the smell of jacket believe me I had to leave it in the garden shed as i was getting headaches if in the same room as them!! I trying to think of some Irish version of the scam i could try to pay them back if ever met them again. Any ideas?


----------



## Vanilla (25 Mar 2005)

*Irish version*

Well theres a bridge in Kerry with huge developement potential going cheap...


----------



## 90210 (25 Mar 2005)

*Italians*

This is a common type of sale tactic and not a scam. If you fall foul to these guys that is your problems , i know a few Italians that do this , not just in Ireland but all over the world.
Believe me they make considerable amounts of cash , circa 4/5K a month.

All the products come from Naples and are manufactured in Factory outlets run by the Capo's and worked by Chinese.
They are mainly suits with copy labels of Armani , boss etc..

The jackets however are really bad , they are not leather , they are usually made of a composite of donkey skin, cardboard and paper and cloth. No wonder the thing smells especially when it gets wet.

I have bought some suits from my friends and they are good quality , 100 for a suit that will do you for at least 2 years.
They just ask for Boss or Armani prices , and get them.

But the old adage if something is too good to be true it generally is.


----------



## ninsaga (25 Mar 2005)

*Re: Italians*

yep..have been approached by the same Italian bloke driving around the forecourt of the Shell station at the start of the Mallow road a couple of times over the last 6 months or so.
He kinda reminds me of an Italian David Dickenson (of Bargain Hunt fame).....havn't bought anything though.

ninsaga


----------



## casiopea (25 Mar 2005)

*scam*

My dad was approached in Dun Laoghaire 2 weeks ago by these guys.  He didnt buy anything.


----------



## elderdog (26 Mar 2005)

*Re: scam*

Hmmmm,

I had one of these I-Ties approach me. ( Oh, the joys of the EU )

I'm really not a leather jacket type of dog ( what with my age and one thing 'n another )

So I told him I had all of Euro30 and it wasnt for spending on his jackets

It was only the truth

Now if he had been selling tweed hats or a Barbour jackets it might have been a different story


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Mar 2005)

*Re: scam*

I was walking up Haddington Road when I saw a car pulled up in the middle of the road. The driver was talking to a guy through the driver's window. I thought it was very dangerous but assumed that the guy was asking for directions. It was a rental car. 

A few minutes later, the same car pulled up alongside me and beeped the horn. I assumed again that he was asking for directions and went to speak to him - through the passenger window. He addressed me in Italian first and then switched to English when he realised that I wasn't able to speak Italian. He claimed to be on his way to the airport to go home and he had a few coats left over from an exhibition at the RDS and did he wanted to get rid of them rather than carry them home. I pointed out a rubbish bin nearby and went on my way. 

Brendan


----------



## ClubMan (26 Mar 2005)

*Re: scam*

*I pointed out a rubbish bin nearby and went on my way. *

:lol


----------



## Alba Longa (25 May 2005)

What makes you believe that these people are Italian.  Here in Italy, it is usually the Moroccans that do this!


----------



## 40coats (26 May 2005)

I was stopped 2 weeks ago by one of these idiots and just to prove his identity he actually showed me  his italian drivers licence [ looked like Harry from fair city with a tan ]  to authenticate his origins ,maybe just another tatic in order to extract the money!!!! I was wise to this scam and was never going to buy anything,  anyway half the world knows at this stage that these twats are italian so leave the morrocans out of it, maybe you are ashamed of your fellow countrymens  smooth talking  rip off tactics  used  to obtain money from  ordinary decent  people  in Ireland  ???


----------



## tonka (26 May 2005)

Then again I have come across North Africans selling Genuine Imitation Armani suits that were good quality . The leather jacket scam has been around for over 20 years in richer countries.


----------



## 40coats (26 May 2005)

Point taken but  the issues  here are greed and stupidity on the buyers behalf ,what type of muppet  would buy any supposedly designer item  e.g. gucci ,valentino ,boss etc  for a knockdown price on the street off anyone regardless of  the sellers nationality , ? the old adage runs true "theres a fool born every minute "  and there are obviously plenty of  idiots out there parting with thier hard earned  dosh for ,fake junk and as long as they keep buying this rubbish  !!!!! well need I say anymore


----------



## casiopea (26 May 2005)

40coats said:
			
		

> Point taken but  the issues  here are greed and stupidity on the buyers behalf ....."theres a fool born every minute "



Hi 40coats, I think you are being very harsh here.  Many people have been taken in by this more often than not due to a lack of knowledge or naivity.  I was relieved that my dad did have the common sense not to pay attention to these guys but there are many, especially in the older generation that they (the scammers) are also targetting, who are not necessarily armed with this information and genuinely think they might be getting a deal. That is not greed in my opinion. I think your disdane should be targetted at the purpetrators and not at the victims.


----------



## 40coats (26 May 2005)

Hi  casiopea , its not a case for taking sides just ,because its only jackets / suits  on  offer does not lessen the gravity of this  scam in fact I  think this scam is appaling and those who  utilise it to obtain money in my opinion are the lowest of the low, shame  on them all,!!!!! I just hope that people of all ages  will "wake up and smell the coffee" and think twice before falling foul to this rip off ,do you know anyone who has ever got a good deal  off a street hustler ?  I dont think so !!!!


----------



## wavejumper (26 May 2005)

Albalonga, 40 coats is perfectly right, plenty of our fellow countrymen in Italy would sell duds to their own mother...blaming Moroccans or other minorites just writes you off as an hypocrite I'm afraid.  In fact most of North Africans would sell you imitations of brands like Gucci making it pretty clear that they are fake whereas the guy selling you a box full of bricks telling there's a computer or hi fi in it always tends to be Italian because you'd trust one more than an African...


----------



## casiopea (26 May 2005)

Hi 40coats,

I agree regarding the scammers.  I just dont agree that the people who do buy the jackets are greedy.

I suppose people do still feel its possible to get a "great deal" off a street hustler, otherwise these guys wouldnt bother?  Its human nature I think to be interested in a good deal.  We even have a forum here good deals/bad deals.  The naivity comes in when people think off theyll get a good deal off these street hustlers. To answer your question who has ever gotten a good deal from a street hustler; I think this particular scam plays off the street sellers in italy (Milan) that sell handbags and belts and while these street sellers are not selling real gucci, prada bags you can get a great imatation for a good price - a good deal.   I think then the scammers come over here and on that reputation hope to scam anyone they can.

Personally these scams makes my blood boil and I do think they target the "less savvy".  It was similiar with the holiday scam phonecall that was going around there for a while, I cant remember the exact format but someone rang you and said youve won a holiday and after lengthy congratulations they asked for credit card details.  Again they rang my parents and many in my parents town but interestingly never me, my brothers, my colleauges at work.  Maybe it was a coincidence, maybe people in their 20s to 60s hung up but it seemed to be older people they got. Unfortunately my neighbour, 72 yrs old, fell for this one.  

I dont think she was being greedy, just very naive.


----------



## DonKing (26 May 2005)

The jacket scam happened to me a few years back in the carpark of McDonalds on Kylemore Road in Dublin (beside a ATM!).

Two tanned guys sitting in the car claiming to be returning to Italy, but have no cash on them and were willing to sell me there demo stock from a fashion show. 

They were in a BMW, the driver had his arm outstreched over the steering wheel to make sure I spotted his gold rolex. The passenger in the middle of his spiel showed me an info pamplet from a hotel in Dublin to convince me that they had just left this expensive Hotel.

I'm not a leather jacket guy, so I had no intention of buying, however they insisted that I try a jacket on. The jacket looked very good and seemed to be of good quality. I politely turned down the offer and went back to the office.

Anyway I happened to speak to my father later that evening and he told me that the area was full of hard done by people with cheap imitation leather jackets!  Apparently the sample jacket you try on is genuine, but when you go to buy it, they insist on giving you brand new jackets, wrapped nicely in plastic which of course are cheap fake leather ones!


----------



## ClubMan (26 May 2005)

Do as the _Romans _do - Caveat Emptor!


----------



## 40coats (26 May 2005)

Excuse my ignorance but" Genuine Imitation Armani" says it all really  a cheap suit with a fancy label on the inside ,nowadays you can get a well made suit for under 300 euro in a high street  store so why pay maybe the same money  or more for somthing that probably will fall off your back in  no time ,and with no comeback,these hustlers just want your money end of story ,if all thier merchandice was so fantastic why not take a shop and sell to all and sundry and make us all very happy with our bargain purchases in my opinion fake suits are for fake people !!!!!!!!!


----------



## casiopea (27 May 2005)

Hi 40coats

I didnt see any on the baord say that they were buying fake suits?  As for the leather jackets, the people who buy them are neither fake nor greedy, they are simply people who have been conned.  

That is why its called a scam.


----------



## 40coats (27 May 2005)

Hi casiopea my reference to fake suits was in relation to post number 16 on this stream , any way I still stand over my opinion on this issue ,if the public used any miniscule amount of savvy in relation to this scam they would not fall for it ,bottom line is  buy anything off street sellers and be prepared to get stung ,its not as though I am the first person to go  on about this ,therfore as I have said before those who fall for this deserve what they get " I give you the money you give me the rubbish "  sounds  like the actions  of someone hyperinteligent !!!!!!!  I dont think so


----------



## RainyDay (28 May 2005)

Like most cons, the leather jacket con relies on the greed of the gullible buyer to get a 'great deal' to succeed.


----------



## dodder (1 Jun 2005)

Was approached by one of these gents in Terenure on consecutive weeks - one mentioned going back to Spain with samples which would be taxed at airport therefore going for a song- I declined as I thought my wife would look strangely at self in antelope jacket .


----------



## NOAH (25 Jan 2006)

*Stopped by a nice italian wishing to give me a nice leather jacket. is this a scam.*

I was waylaid today in a car park by a nice italian named giovanni who went to great pains to convince me he was going back to italy this afternoon and had a leather jacket that was about my size that he did not want to take back. he showed me his passport and pretended to show me his airline ticket. I asked was the jacket  free and he said yes so i agreed to have a look. he pulled his car into a free space and then produced a bag with more than one leather jacket and then proceeded to tell me these were of the highest quality, i said i was only expecting to see a black one, he then said it cost 900 but i could have it for 250, i then said arriverderci and went on my way. it was only when i chatted to bro in law that he said this was a well known scam.

is it and what is the final outcome?

noah


----------



## DrMoriarty (25 Jan 2006)

*Re: Stopped by a nice italian wishing to give me a nice leather jacket. is this a scam.*



			
				NOAH said:
			
		

> i then said arriverderci and went on my way.


You did the right thing. Yes, of course it's a scam..! The final outcome is that you hand over the cash and, hey presto! — you get a 'switched' bag with an imitation leather jacket, or nothing at all...


----------



## ajapale (25 Jan 2006)

*Re: Stopped by a nice italian wishing to give me a nice leather jacket. is this a sca*

Try googling “leather jacket scam”.

aj


----------



## Marion (25 Jan 2006)

*Re: Stopped by a nice italian wishing to give me a nice leather jacket. is this a sca*

Better still ...

Read this previous AAM post

Marion


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jan 2006)

*Re: Italians &amp; Leather jackets*

I've merged the threads.


----------



## NOAH (25 Jan 2006)

Well that takes the biscuit. I am gutted now as I did not take car number plate but maybe garage have cctv. I did contact the local radio station and they may do an item on it tommorrow  So I come back to Ireland, get stopped more times by the police than I ever was in my whole life, get led a merry dance with buying a house, get overcharged at petrol stations, have wrong amounts put through on barcodes,left car in for repair and the broken light was not replaced, the good one was!, attempted pickpocket, bits missing from sunday newspapers, items i odered delivered to wrong no 8 and left outside, wrong carpet fitted, wrong fireplace fitted, the list is endless. 

I had not lived until I got back, ahh surra its a grand old country and now I get stopped by an Italian scam merchant, his attempt at showing the air ticket was woeful, in a remote place in Ireland. Never had so much fun in all my life.

Cant wait for tommorow the laughs are endless but those signs... oops dont go there.

noah


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jan 2006)

If _Ireland _is so bad why don't you emigrate (again?)?


----------



## NOAH (25 Jan 2006)

ahh thats a typical reply, proves my point

Read my post again and I am not complaining, why dont you travel and do a bit of comparing. What happened is true but it was all done with a smile.


noah


----------



## extopia (25 Jan 2006)

ClubMan said:
			
		

> If _Ireland _is so bad why don't you emigrate (again?)?



Yeah, that was a bit below the belt alright...


----------



## ClubMan (25 Jan 2006)

NOAH said:
			
		

> ahh thats a typical reply, proves my point


 Typical of what? And proves what point? It's hard for me to extract a point from some of your posts to be honest.


> Read my post again and I am not complaining


 Some of your posts above read like complaints to me but please refer to my first point/caveat.


> why dont you travel and do a bit of comparing.


 I have/do travel but thanks for the tip all the same.


			
				extopia said:
			
		

> Yeah, that was a bit below the belt alright...


How so? If somebody has many complaints about _Ireland _then it seems logical to wonder why they are here and not elsewhere in my opinion.


----------



## pAnTs (19 Nov 2010)

Hi there I know this post is years old but I just wanted to know if this had happened to anybody else recently. My poor boyfriend got done the other day out of €100 for 2 "leather" jackets! I had to tell him they weren't leather and he was super pi$$ed! The guy was supposedly Italian with black hair sleeked black hair, approx 35yrs old, grey suit, driving silver ford focus which the guy had rented (now obvious why) he showed my boyfriend the papers to proove his story about only coming to ireland for a clothes fair, he even showed his Italian license etc if anyone has any stories or sightings of this guy???


----------



## NOAH (20 Nov 2010)

unlucky, you should say where and even ring the local radio station to scare them off.  guy must be on good money as he is still here.

noah


----------



## Odea (21 Nov 2010)

And why has the bag of chips not come down in price? In fact in our local Italian they have gone up!


----------

